# What is your Hedgehog getting for Christmas?



## MaxQ (Dec 17, 2012)

I always get my pets Christmas presents, and this year is no different! The doggies are getting some tasty chew treats and new soft toys to destroy (ahem, I mean *play* with) and little Max is getting a sweet new toy car.

What are your hedgies getting for the holidays this year?


----------



## bubbles37 (Jul 23, 2012)

My Hedgie is getting a ferret nation, and some fresh liners and toys. I've been wanting to get her a ferret nation for a while, so I decided to get it for Christmas!  Oh, and my dog gets a pack of bones, and a chew toy!


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

My Hedgie got a home this Christmas, and it came with love, food, and toys.  Not sure how to top that next year.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Our hedgies are getting new cages and wheels! Well, *more* cages and wheels...


----------



## AnnabellasMomma (Oct 30, 2012)

Preston will be getting a BRAND NEW tp roll from us, and his grandma got him a new tunnel to play with


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

Little Mkuki got stocked up with fresh bugs for Christmas, soon the feasting will begin.

As well as some new snuggle blankets and a hide, Christmas eve will also be the 1 month marker. :mrgreen:


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Quillbert already got his 1st two gifts (lucky little boy) A travel cage and a new heater. Were also buying him some fleece after Christmas. He has a present under the tree from my sister which I'm not quite sure what it is. I got him some treats a stocking and a new toy. ( I think hes getting more presents than me this Christmas :lol: )


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

My girl got a new heater, a new toilet paper tube, and a lot of grubs.


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Fitz was given a huge bucket of mealworms and a SuperPet carrier by my dad and a new stuffed toy by my mom.


----------

